# disorder from epilepsy



## kimberly (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi, I have derealization from epilepsy, at least when i get "auras". I feel like I'm there but I'm not, kind of a "floating fuzzy" feeling. I can hear someone far away but close sounds distorted. I sometimes hear faint noises that are not there. I feel like I'm not walking when I am. It is the worst feeling ever. I read it can happen from temporal lobe epilepsy which I have. I just thought I would share this since noone else will understand this around me.

Kim


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

hey kimberley,

i have temporal lobe epilepsy, ive had it all my life, do you take meds for it????
i have derealization 24/7....but i only got it bout 2 years ago, so im not sure if it was the epilepsy or anxiety.....
do you have it all the time or just when your having a seizure??????

welcome to the forum by the way and everyone is really nice here!!! so you will be ok!!

anna
x


----------



## kimberly (Nov 8, 2008)

I only get the derealization before a seizure, like an "aura". How do you deal with it 24/7? I do take lamictal for epilepsy. Yours might very well be from epilepsy also. At least we know why we get it. I just had my first grand-mal over a year ago and thats when the DR started. It gets worse the whole day until I get psyically sick and then will have a seizure. I have a lot of anxiety also but it don't seem to hit me then. Regardless, it's such a scary feeling that it never really leaves your head, kinda of like your so afraid it's gonna happen again or more often. I wound rather just go into a seizure and be done with it. I had a week long EEG before where they take you off your meds in the hospital and I could barely take it until the next day. They were gonna give me heperal but luckily I had the seizure they wented to monitor. Have you noticed how calm and relaxing things are for a few hours after a seizure? like it takes all worry and fear form your head. Sound weird but thats the only positive in this. Thank you so much for responding and I hope it get better for you.


----------



## chip95338 (Jul 23, 2009)

hello i need some help if possible
i thought id try here before trying doctors, again

i have have epilepsy for 10 years and if i stop taking my medication (very very low dose twice a day) then i would get a grand mal seizure where i shake about, etc i am unaware that it is about to happen or anything and i wake up like nothing has happened.
*i have had dp/dr for just under 10 years, it started about a year after my first epileptic fit and is with me 24/7. it never ever goes away.*
i have had social anxiety for over 10 years and it has always been with me and i have a bit of general anxiety too which has never gone away.
i only discovered dp/dr about 2-3 years ago and realised thats what i had but i didnt connect it to anxiety until about a year ago so if it is anxiety, i havent been working on the anxiety to solve this problem.
i need to know if its possible that dp/dr is being caused by my epilepsy or anxiety.
there are no signs of epileptic fits, etc, i get on with my life ok, i drive, i work, i do not experience any other forms of epilepsy.
in what way does epilepsy cause dp/dr? is it possible that i am having constant fits that im not aware of 24/7?
there have been times when i get really anxious and the dp/dr gets worse, just like a switch has been turned on or the volume turned up.
it has been getting progressively worse and the epilepsy has stayed the same, no signs of fits, etc
i have been a member here for a little while but never posted, can someone give me some advice on this please.
i just need to know if i need to deal with my anxiety or get help with a possible epileptic fit.
i hope that there is enough information and it makes sense. i also have msn, yahoo, skype if anyone wants to chat 1 to 1.

thanks for your time.
russell


----------

